

Price of football (soccer) calculator 2014. How much will you spend? - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29527838

======
chestnut-tree
An honest (but depressing) follow-up article by a former footballer on the
cost of attending football matches:

 _" I understand after reading the BBC's Price of Football survey why there is
concern over the rising cost of watching football in this country but, for
most Premier League players, it is not something they are ever going to worry
about.

To be completely honest, during my 20-year playing career, I never once
thought about how much it was costing fans to go to games.

Other players might have been different, but I did not meet any."_

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29638128](http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29638128)

